# Impressive Wood Splitter Fab



## MrWhoopee (Jan 11, 2020)

Found this on a wood cutting forum. The final product is not that impressive, but the skill and techniques are.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 11, 2020)

$4,000 in material for a $800 item. I like those sort of projects.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 11, 2020)

He's got a lot of interesting, innovating vids .........


----------



## projectnut (Jan 11, 2020)

Here's a couple pictures of one I built a few years ago.  It isn't fancy, but the total cost was less than $500.00.  Most of it was for the 25 ton hydraulic cylinder.  It's attached to the bucket boom, and powered by the hydraulic pump on the loader.  It can work in both the vertical and horizontal positions.  The pipes on either end are legs to stabilize it when splitting large logs in the horizontal position.  When extended downward the pipes have 8" square pads that contact the ground.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 11, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> $4,000 in material for a $800 item. I like those sort of projects.



And then there's the labor.....
But then the bragging rights make it all worthwhile.


The design reminds me of a slow kinetic splitter. All of the mechanical complexity with none of the speed.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 11, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> $4,000 in material for a $800 item. I like those sort of projects.



Don't we all .


----------



## john.k (Jan 14, 2020)

I like the hillbilly splitters with the big wheel with an axehead welded to it.........and the hillbilly workin barefoot in a pile of chips ...But you gotta admit he s agile ,keeping out of the way of the axe.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 15, 2020)

That is the biggest rack gear I've seen!
Mondo build...


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 15, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> That is the biggest rack gear I've seen!
> Mondo build...


When I was a kid, the ship my Dad was on had a pair rack gears that was about 3 feet wide and 80 feet long with another 30 feet that cantilevered on either end. It was part of a crane. Here is a pic of it.






I would be willing to bet this picture was taken while he was on it. The cantilevered sections are sticking out because they were stuck out there and they couldn't come in to port with them out. They had to fly the part to fix it out by helicopter but the only helicopter that was big enough to carry it was the Sea Stallion and the ship wasn't rated for a chopper that big. But the pilot said he could do it and by God he did.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 15, 2020)

projectnut said:


> Here's a couple pictures of one I built a few years ago.  It isn't fancy, but the total cost was less than $500.00.  Most of it was for the 25 ton hydraulic cylinder.  It's attached to the bucket boom, and powered by the hydraulic pump on the loader.  It can work in both the vertical and horizontal positions.  The pipes on either end are legs to stabilize it when splitting large logs in the horizontal position.  When extended downward the pipes have 8" square pads that contact the ground.
> 
> View attachment 310251
> View attachment 310252



Can you turn it over to just drive up and split the big ones?


----------



## projectnut (Jan 15, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Can you turn it over to just drive up and split the big ones?



It could probably be turned upside down, but currently there's on lock on the carriage to hold it in that position.  It can now be locked in the horizontal position as seen in the first picture, and the vertical position as seen in the second picture.


----------

